# Upcoming Prehistoric Scenes book.



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

It's been brought up in a couple of discussions, but I just realized there wasn't an actual thread about this yet.

At the beginning of the year, Dennis started the official FB page for Prehistoric Scenes. 
https://www.facebook.com/Prehistoric-Scenes-120112938067362

The first announcement was that they are starting to work on a book about the line.
If you have seen the book for the Monster Scenes, and are a fan of the Prehistoric Scenes, this should be some exciting news.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

If its anything like their Monster scenes book it should be another must-have!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

I wish they'd put out a book on Aurora's classic monsters - Dracula, Frankenstein, Wolfman, Witch, the monster rods, etc, etc…I'm thinking this book would sell better, but I can understand the diehard dino model fans wanting this book as well. I wish someone would re-pop the entire Prehistoric Scenes line as well. I marveled over them as a little boy, and remember seeing them advertised in the old Marvel comic books, but I never built or bought any of them (looking back, I wish I had). I always wanted the Caveman models moreso than the dinosaurs.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

There has been several books over the years that covered the original monsters in depth, we need a little bit of fresh material out there on their other series of kits. Pretty much all the PS kits have been re-issued except the 3 figures. I doubt they would sell very well if reissued if the molds are even around any more.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Of course, the people are among the kits which have never been reissued.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I wish they'd put out a book on Aurora's classic monsters - Dracula, Frankenstein, Wolfman, Witch, the monster rods, etc, etc…I'm thinking this book would sell better, but I can understand the diehard dino model fans wanting this book as well. I wish someone would re-pop the entire Prehistoric Scenes line as well. I marveled over them as a little boy, and remember seeing them advertised in the old Marvel comic books, but I never built or bought any of them (looking back, I wish I had). I always wanted the Caveman models moreso than the dinosaurs.


Ummmmm a book like one of these???

Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Denis


I've got 7 of those 


And scooke123 - only 8 of the 17 kits have ever been reissued.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/prod.html

Of the 9 that haven't, I think only 2 of them would even be worth considering. Tar Pit and Sabertooth.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, I've got three of them…the two Aurora Model Kits books, and the Monster Scenes book. Anyway, I'm talking about a book that is as exclusive to the Aurora Classic Monsters as that Monster Scenes book was…in other words, just monsters…no other Aurora models kits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just went to the FB page and let them know I'm IN for a copy :thumbsup:
Looks waaaaaay to cool to pass up !
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Well, I've got three of them…the two Aurora Model Kits books, and the Monster Scenes book. Anyway, I'm talking about a book that is as exclusive to the Aurora Classic Monsters as that Monster Scenes book was…in other words, just monsters…no other Aurora models kits.


But not to derail this Thread I'm really looking forward to this New and Exciting Prehistoric Scenes Book, Man if it is half as good as the Monster Scenes book....it will be AWESOME :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope this leads to new kits being released.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Trevor - only had the figures on my mind when posting that I guess, forgot all about the Tarpit, Tiger, Swamp and others at the time. Cold weather and old age must be setting in - LOL


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm excited about this but hope it doesn't cover info we already know. We need some juicy tidbits of facts that haven't been known and not just hear-say plus some never before seen pics of sculpts, molds and pre and post production shots! Just a few things I'm thinking of I'd like to see.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh, I am sure there will be some good stuff.
I learned some fun stuff just talking with Andy a few times at WF, I can't wait to see what's in the book.

But yeah, I am sure it will also cover a lot of stuff some of us fans already know. It has to for all those people who don't know it yet.
I'm just interested to see how that information is presented.
That's what makes it fun. How the story is told.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

As previously noted, if it's anything near what the Monster Scenes book was it will be worth getting. I really look forward to the build-ups as well.


----------



## astro123 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will be purchasing this. ss


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djmadden99 said:


> As previously noted, if it's anything near what the Monster Scenes book was it will be worth getting. I really look forward to the build-ups as well.


Me too.
Especially with Tory and Kurt doing the kits.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Both are outstanding. Kurt's customs, however, are jaw-dropping. I'd love to see him do a WIP or tutorial on one.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Modifications and kit-bashing I don't see as part of this PS book.
Don't get me wrong! I"d love to see Kurt's and others work in the book but that could be a follow up to this book. For example: Do the second as *"PS in the 21st Century - Mods, Kit-bashing, Add-ons and Conversions!"* _We've come a long way from 17 awesome kits to now over running our shelves with Dino delights. Physically changed and enhanced to be a Prolific Personalized Prized Piece of Prehistoric Plastic Perfection!_

(Or, something like that!) :tongue:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True - you could probably fill a whole book with the add-ons and new kits.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

scooke123 said:


> True - you could probably fill a whole book with the add-ons and new kits.


Tell me about it :freak:

Don't get me wrong, I love a lot of the add-ons.
But keeping track of them all can be a royal pain some times.
And I'm considering yet another total revamping of that section on my site.
(think this will be the 3rd or 4th time







)

Granted, I don't make things easy on myself, since I try to track not only the kit, but the release date, retirement date, and pricing.


----------



## Russ GT (Mar 11, 2014)

*Any news?*

Did this book ever come out? Thanks-


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Not yet 

Everyone is still waiting impatiently.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was patient until I saw the excellent Monster Scenes book...wowza! I really started considering the treatment possibilities of the PS line after that.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I know.

I keep telling myself that good things come to he who waits.
But I want the book! Now!

I have no clue what Dennis has been up to, or how far he is with the book.
At the outset, I did realize it was going to take a while. Getting all the kits built and photographed. Tracking down pristine copies for photos for the book.
Doing all the legwork to track down and verify information, then writing it up in a cohesive and entertaining way.

But it has been years, without nary a word.
Even something as simple as "Yes, the book is still in the works, things are progressing, it will just take time". That would go a long way.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

How long has the Dencomm Monster Scenes website been shut down? They also don't seem to have a FB presence anymore, or I'm unable to locate them. Has something happened?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds like it's all gone up in smoke. There was supposed to be more actual kits too if I remember.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Not exactly sure when the website disappeared, but the FB page is still there
https://www.facebook.com/Monster-Scenes-113272545362641/

And Dennis did post on the PS FB page not too long ago.

Last month, he posted this
"Hey P/S fans and followers! It's been an Ice Age since we've posted (sorry). You folks still here? Hope so...the ice is thawing."


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I just did a little digging.
Dencomm still owns the monsterscenes.net domain, so, not sure why the website is gone.
I know it was still there back in December


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Trevor! He hasn't posted on the FB almost two years, but it's good to know he still has a web presence.


----------

